# Heated Seats started smoking



## sclui56 (Oct 6, 2003)

Got a frantic call from my wife this morning, all I could make out was that something was "burning". Well, we have one of those unusually cold morning in CA (32F), so she turned on her heated seats while warming up the 03 745i, within 5 seconds she saw smoke coming from the side bolster along with the smell.


----------



## schreck (Jul 29, 2004)

Sorry I am of no help except for the obvious - take it to your dealer.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I would call that a warranty item. :yikes:


----------



## sclui56 (Oct 6, 2003)

It's with the dealer and I was told that my wife is the first runner up, happened on another 745i last week, spoke with the service manager and there's an advisory from BMW on this very item.


----------



## Spngd (Feb 28, 2004)

*looks like a cigarette burn....*

She is not hiding anything is she???


----------



## sclui56 (Oct 6, 2003)

Spngd said:


> She is not hiding anything is she???


I asked her if she had anything to share :dunno: Probably not as it was quite early in the morning....


----------



## JohnC (Oct 27, 2004)

*happened to me twice*

Yep twice...last year in December and again this November to first time I turned it on. Service Tech and I think its due to my wallet creating a pressure point that is crimping the heater wire. I has Sport package seats. Can someone post the service advisory...I'd like to see what it says.

JohnC
03 745i sport
03 X5 3.0L


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Sounds like a major saftey recall waiting to happen.


----------



## sclui56 (Oct 6, 2003)

BTW, if it wasn't clear in the pictures, this happened on the sports seats, the only way I can see anything getting pinched is by getting in & out of the vehicle as this happened on the side bolster. According to my wife, the smoke began no more than 5 seconds after she engaged the heated seats on her side, and she was sitting in the center of the seat, due to her small frame, I can't see her even pressing against the side bolster when the vehicle was stationary.

From what I gathered at the dealership, this advisory might have come in a form of video or tele-conferencing as the manager mentioned that he was just "watching" it the day before. The rep who's assigned this incident @ BMW NA was rather tight-lipped about it, all she kept telling me is that they're aware of it, it appears to be only affecting the driver's seats, and that it's under investigation.

Time to check on NHTSA...


----------



## JohnC (Oct 27, 2004)

*Mine was burned in the exact same spot both times*

Good thing I have an '03 with the 6 year warranty!EOM


----------



## sclui56 (Oct 6, 2003)

JohnC said:


> Good thing I have an '03 with the 6 year warranty!EOM


Under the circustances, yes, I would agree that the extra period on the warranty is a good thing in general. BUT, electrical shorts are rather dangerous to begin with, I wouldn't even know what to do if something started smoking inside the vehicle while I'm stuck in the infamous traffic jam here in L.A.


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 3, 2004)

Just a heads up, according to todays paper, there is an official recall out now for 5 and 7 series models built from 2/03 through 6/04 for this very problem.


----------

